# Introducing New Puppy To My Cat



## TarkMalbot (Aug 24, 2008)

I currently have an 18 month old cat but am getting an 8 week old Border Terrier in a weeks time.

What is the best way to introduce the cat to the new arrival? The cat has been around an older (12 years old) border terrier in the past and acts fine. If anything the cat was the boss and the Dog would get out of its bed and the cat take over!

I just want to make sure it is a good experience for both so they get on in the future and the Dog isn't put off cats for life.

The cat can be kept away from where the dog will sleep, rest in his crate, eat and house train etc etc but I don't want to keep the Dog enclosed in a room with shut dorrs and also the cat is used to having the run of the whole house. I would like to use a child gate so that the dog is not enclosed behind dorrs but then the cat would be able to get in and out as he pleases.

Any ideas or previous experiences would be great! 
Thanks,
Mark.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

I would begin by introducing them in stages. Make sure your puppy is in his crate and let the cat into the room. Do this several times until you are sure that they are used to each other, and then just use the dog gate to keep the puppy confined to the area where you want him to be. By this stage I think you'll find that your cat will make up his/her own mind about whether or not she wants to go into the room if the puppy is not in the crate.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I agree with the above post.

I didn't have a crate so I had to ensure the puppy was under full control to allow contact greeting with each other. If I noticed the cat was uncomfortable with the situation I stopped the greeting/meeting and did the same thing again throughout the day. I continued with this method until I was comfortable the cat was going to be okay. Puppies just want to play cats have other ideas.

My cat was about 11 years old, so I took things very slowly it was about a year before they were left unsupervised. The kittens have been left with Duke unsupervised for the past two or three weeks they are almost 5 months old. I would prefer to keep them separate but unfortunately the kittens can open closed doors.

Sue


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2008)

my cat was 13 when i got my labrador puppy home.. it took a very long time to get them used to each other.. and they will never be the best of friends..

what worked for me was getting strips of chicken.. and telling the dog to sit.. and then coaxing the cat over so they are eventually sat side by side while you are feeding them the bits of chicken..


----------

